# What is this plec??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He is 2". He is Dark grey with light spots, his fins are light with dark spots. I bought him 4 months ago, he was a little smaller than he is now, but not by much!
Sorry bout the pic quality and yes I know my tank needs cleaned! 

My Oh's sisters bf told me what he was but I can't remember! he is not a common as my lfs do not stock them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Perhaps an Ancistrus


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He doesn't have those wee brsitley bits on his nose though.
Or don't they get them until older?

x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> He doesn't have those wee brsitley bits on his nose though.
> Or don't they get them until older?
> 
> x


I think they develop as they get older, but im not 100% sure.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol ok I just looked up tht is the bristlenose, nope hes not one of those.
I'm no good with the proper names for fish! 

x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well thats the extent of my knowledge . I used to have clown plecs mainly.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

We just call him sucker fish in my mum's house. She has a massive one in her tank


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I've got a bulldog plec and he is the same shape etc but without the spots.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

theres a lot of L numbers kicking about in shops now that are not classified...might be worth a visit to the planetcatfish forum?

probably, and most importantly to find out eventual size

looks a bit like a gold nugget plec to me, but hard to say from pic


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

My money's going on a species of _Panaque_/_Hypancistrus_.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok here are some better pics of him!
I was doing a water change and had to move some things to clean the gravel so thought I would just catch him and get some better pics. This is as good pica I can get... Need new camera!


































x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Ok here are some better pics of him!
> I was doing a water change and had to move some things to clean the gravel so thought I would just catch him and get some better pics. This is as good pica I can get... Need new camera!
> 
> 
> ...


It really does look a lot like my bulldog/rubber nosed plec, only lighter in colour and they can come in different colours, what size is he?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He is 2" long. He can't be any younger than5 months old... plus how old he was when I got him I'm not sure what age they sell them from??

x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have just been looking at pics of bulldog plecos on google and I think that is what he is.
It says on their breed profile they only get 5" and i am sure that's what michael said!

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> I have just been looking at pics of bulldog plecos on google and I think that is what he is.
> It says on their breed profile they only get 5" and i am sure that's what michael said!
> 
> x


Hope it is a Bulldog, they are really interesting fish. Mine died this week, she had been lurking around for about 5 years now though, one of the first fish I bought. They like a hiding place and love a flat rock to hide under, but are territorial with other plecos


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh no, that's a shame 
Mine is really shy, he didn't come out atall for the first month or so, now he will occasionally be found on th front of the tank, but if you move too quickly he dissapears again!

But I have moved his slate cave so that it leans on the front of the tank  So when he is hiding I can still see him. Hehe.

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

It's a Bulldog plec alright, specifically _Chaetostoma thomsoni_.

Make sure that you provide it with plenty of water movement and a smooth rock, as these fish are primarily found in cool, fast-flowing mountain streams.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks  
What is the best way to provide water movement for him?
I have 2 filters in my small tank, the small one is basically just there as it has an air inlet but it is placed in opposite corner to the bigger one which creates movement at the top but do I need to do something to make the water move at the bottom?

He has 2 peices of slate propped up he hides under.

In my new tank I am going to have a bubble wall will this create any movement?

x


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

snowball plec??


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Husky-Owner said:


> snowball plec??


I don't think it's a snowball plec for some reason, if you look closely at the original photo the spots aren't as pronounced and the fish is much lighter.


----------

